# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان الشاعر الاْمير..عبدالرحمن بن مساعد

## زمان

الــــــشاعر الاميـــر عبــدالـــرحمن بــن مســـاعــد صـاحب الكـــلمة الصغيــرة ذات المعـــاانـي الكبيــرة 
صــااحب القــلب الكبيـــر المــتواضــع الخــلوق آســرنــا بكلمـــاتــه وقـيدنا بــرنيــن صــوته فرجـع لــيـفك تــلك العـــقد بجمــال أســلوبــه ..
يغـــيب لمــدة سنــة إلـى سنتـــين فيــرجــع ويطـيب الخــاطر ببيــتيــن .. (( جمــعت الــي جمعتــــه وكـــتبـــت الــي كتبـــه .. وادري مهمــا جمعــت وكتــبت الـي جمعتـــه ... مـــاراح نــوفي شــاعــرنا حقــــه .. )) 

(( حيــــاة الاميــــر الشــــااعــــر )) 
ولـــد الاميـــر الشـــاعر عبــدالرحمــن بــن مســاااعـــد فــي مــدينــة بــااريـــس ومــازالـــت بــااريـــس لهــا  
مكــــانة خـــاصة في قــلب الاميـــر الشــاعر .. وبــعد شهـــريــن مــن ولادتـــه أنتــقـلت عـائلـة الاميــر  
الشـــاعر لمــدينــة (( بيـــروت )) واستـــقر فــيها أكثــر من الــست سنـــوات فــكانت بيــروت تعــني الكثــير  
والكثـــير فـــفيهــا أختــزن وأخــزنت بعــض الامـــاكن أجمــل و أروع الــذكريــــات فــي ذاكــرة الاميـــر  
الشـــااعــر ... 

**************************************************  ************************************



(*إسأل الأعمى ..!* ) 
اسأل الأعمي .. ان كان في نومه يشوف 
ليه يصحى ؟! 
واسأل اللي ما درت عنه الهموم 
اللي درى ان العمر محدود 
وان الفرح مهما اختفي .. موجود 
اسأله ليه ينوم ؟ 
وان جاوبوك اسألني ليه حنا افترقنا 
يا صاحبي مابه سبب لفراقنا 
غير اننا جينا بزمن ماهو زمنا 
ياصاحبي مابه سبب لفراقنا 
غير اننا في حبنا عشنا الصدق 
وفي وقتنا وشهو الصدق 
في وقتنا لجل اللقاء تكذب 
ولجل تاصل ماتبي تكذب 
ياصاحبي خذها من جرحي نصيحه 
كانك تبي تاصل ؟ اكذب .. اكذب .. اكذب 
الصدق في وقتنا اصبح فضيحه 
في وقتنا دايم تهيم في شي ماتعرف مداه 
دايم تهيم فلي بعد عن سكتك 
واللي زهد في محبتك 
واللي فـ يدك ومتحمل جروحك معك 
ما يهمك تنساه 
ولو تقتله ما يألمك وبقدامك تاطاء على دماه 
يا صاحبي وقتنا في اوله ضيعنا أولى القبلتين 
وفي آخرة الله اعلم وش بيبقي 
في وقتنا صار الغدر شيٍ عظيم 
والوفاء ماظنتي ان كان بتدور بتلقى 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا أطول مسافة ممكنه 
تمشيها بين النقطتين 
الخط المستقيم 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا وقت الألم 
من يسمعك مهما حكيت 
من ينصفك مهما شكيت 
منهو اللي ما يضحك إذا ذلتك دنياك وبكيت 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا 
ما للمشاعر ناس 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا لبعض القلوب إحساس 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا وقت الكلام 
وقل الفعل لامات احد وانتقل لعلى رفيق 
من طيبنا نحزن عليه 
نصلي عليه 
ناصل معه للمقبرة 
وفي المقبرة غير الدعاء وقولت الله يرحمه 
مابه كلام وندفنه .. ولا دفناه نبكي 
بدون دموع أو بدموع 
المهم بعد ما نبكي نتركه ونروح 
وتلقانا نقول مسكين يا فلان مسكين 
من دنيتك وش اللي خذيت ؟ 
وبعد باب المقبرة بشبرين 
واقل من الدقيقة لامن دخل فينا الزحام 
من طيبنا نضحك ونسمع أغنية 
لجل نتسلى في الطريق بين المقبرة والبيت 
يا ربي سبحانك ياللي تجير من العذاب 
قلوبنا وش صابها ؟ 
في وقت غدا بين الحياة والموت 
وبين البكاء والضحك 
شبرين ودقيقه وباب 
ويدننا اللي قد حثت في وجه ميتنا التراب 
هي نفسها اللى بعد شبرين واقل من الدقيقة 
اختارت شريط وحطته لجل تقتل طول المسافة 
بين المقبرة والبيت 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا احسن كثير 
من بعضنا 
في المقبره على الاقل ميت وندري 
المشكلة متنا وإلىالحين ماندري 
يا صاحبي في وقتنا ضاع احترام الموت 
في وقتنا حكينا ما أكثره 
وللأسف كل الحكي من غير صوت 
وان كان به فمٍ صدق 
واسمحوا يحكي بصوت ما نسمعه 
ياصاحبي قدامنا كان اختيارين 
يا نجاري وقتنا ونكذب ونخدع نفسنا 
يا نفترق لان الفراق في وقتنا 
هو الصدق 
افترقنا 
يا صاحبي كانك تشك في أسباب الفراق 
دور لك اعمي وإذا صحى اسأله 
ان كان في نومه يشوف ليه صحي 
وليه افترقنا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زمان

(جميل..محبط)


ارفع حجر تلقى مغني ... اكتب شطر تصير شاعر 
اكسب صحافة .. تصير سيد للثقافة 
جميل هذا الوقت محبط 
اكتب بما يرضي ضميرك .. تصير حاقد 
اشتم بحدة .. تصير ناقد 
نافق بشدة .. يصير مستقبلك واعد 
جميل هذا الوقت محبط 
اسرق رغيفين .. تصير المجرم السارق 
اسرق ملايين .. تصير الماجد الحاذق 
جميل هذا الوقت محبط 
اشرب على وقت العشا .. كاسة نبيذ 
واسمع لشوبان .. وارقص الفالس .. تصير متحضر 
اطلق اللحية ورتل القران وصل الخمس .. تصير ارهابي 
جميل هذا الوقت محبط 
اجرح يهودي .. تقوم هالدنيا وتقعد 
اهتك اعراض .. ثكّل يتامى .. شيل بيت وامحي مسجد ... تنوم هالدنيا وتسكت 
جميل هذا الوقت محبط 
عيش هالعمر الوسيع .. وبعد ماتحياه موت 
عيشوا هالعمر الوسيع .. وموتوا 
الوعد يوم الوعيد .. يوم تنسى الام الطفل الرضيع 
عظيم ذاك الوقت .. منصف

----------


## زمان

*صدّق أو لا تصدّق ..!* صدق أو لا تصدق 
كل ما تباعدت المسافة بين الرغيف والجوع 
تلقى الفرح أصدق 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
لامن غدت كل المشاكل جوع الصغار وسقفٍ يداريهم قبل يصحى النهار 
تلقى الشعور أعمق 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
كل ما انقفل درب انفتحت أبواب 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
لو فيه احد طيب .. للطيبة أسباب 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
قليل من يعفي ويسامح .. كثير وده ينتقم 
بس ينتظرله وقت سانح 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
القناعة كنز يفنى 
ولو كل من ياخذ قنع .. وكل من ياكل شبع 
كان الفرح غطى شوارعنا 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
كل النهايات البداية .. وأحلى البدايات النهاية 
وكلنا رغم القساوة الظاهرة .. نبكي قدام المراية 
صدق أو لا تصدق 
به مطول لحيته .. والثوب يلمس ركبته 
وما قرا في الشهر آية 
صدق .. ان الشعر صدقه .. اعذبه 
ودي احكيلك حكاية وقبلها ابغى لسؤالي اجوبة 
المال هذا هو وسيلة والا غاية ؟! 
لو ماهو غاية .. ليه الحروب ؟ .. ليه السلام اللي تمناه الشعوب ؟ 
ليه الحسد يملى القلوب ؟ 
وليه الفقير المعدم الكادح .. بهجته تملى الملاح 
لامن لقى ذاك الثري يعطي هذيك المطرية مليون 
وهذا الثري لامن سرى من حفلته .. وقفت سيارته عند الاشارة 
وجاه شايب يطلبه .. الهم عاثي في وقاره 
دق باصابع متعبه .. على الشباك 
قال : انا ياسدي مديون .. وانت الكريم 
يحكون عنك في الجرايد .. وتقال في جودك قصائد 
ويقال انك للأرامل واليتامى عون 
ما ابغى منك الا حاجة .. لبس الشتا لجل العيال 
الله يسددلك خطاك .. اعطني مما عطاك 
واعتدل راعي الملايين الكثير في جلسته 
وعقد حجاجه ثم قال : 
ألا ما اثقلك واغباك .. ليه يا اخي ما تشتغل 
انت كسول .. ومستغل 
وطلّع من المحفظة فكّه .. رماها وقفل الشباك 
ابغى لسؤالي اجوبة ... 
ليه البر والتقوى .. مليان في جرايدنا ؟! 
وليه هموم هالشارع ؟! .. بعيدة عن قصايدنا ؟! 
ليه الفساد .. ليه الكساد ؟! 
وليه الحروب ؟! .. وليه الحسد مالي القلوب ؟! 
وشهو الجواب ؟! 
اتمنى انه مايكون المال هذا هو وسيلة ماهو غاية 
هذي الكلمة النبيلة .. اخترعها أغنيا 
لجل مسكينٍ شقى .. يرضى بقليلة 
وصدق انت او لا تصدق 
ماني الشخص المثالي .. كل مافي الامر اني شاعرٍ ماهو يبالي 
كان صار اللي اقوله علقمٍ او صار حالي 
كل مافي الأمر اني استريح .. لا مشابي مركبي عكس اتجاه الريح 
وما ابرّي من الخطى نفسي .. 
واللي اجاهربه مثل همسي 
صدق اني ماني الشخص المثالي 
كل مافي الأمر اني اجمع احساس الحواري وسط صدري 
وانقل الواقع لشعري 
كل مافي الامر اني شاعرٍ مطرود من جنة خيالي 
صدق اني ما قصدت اني اكون 
صوت للي مايبون 
صدق اني ماني الشخص المثالي 
والا تدري لا تصدق

----------


## زمان

(*الحرامي* )


إحترامي .. للحرامي !! 
صاحب المجد العصامي .. 
صبر مع حنكة وحيطة .. 
وابتدا بسرقة بسيطة .. 
وبعدها سرقة بسيطة .. 
وبعدها تَعدى محيطه .. 
وصار في الصف الأمامي .. ! 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. !! 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. 
صاحب المجد العصامي .. 
صاحب النفس العفيفة .. 
صاحب اليد النظيفة .. 
جاب هالثروة المخيفة .. 
من معاشه في الوظيفة .. 
وصار في الصف الأمامي .. 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. !! 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. 
صاحب المجد العصامي.. 
يولي تطبيق النظام .. 
أولوية واهتمام .. 
ما يقرب للحرام .. 
إلا في جنح الظلام .. 
صار في الصف الأمامي 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. !! 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. 
صاحب المجد العصامي .. 
يسرق بهمة دؤوبة .. 
يكدح ويملي جيوبه .. 
يعرق ويرجي المثوبة .. 
ما يخاف من العقوبة .. 
صار في الصف الأمامي .. 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. !! 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. 
صاحب المجد العصامي .. 
صار يحكي في الفضا .. 
عن نزاهة ما مضى .. 
وكيف آمن بالقضا .. 
وغير حقه ما ارتضى .. 
صار في الصف الأمامي .. 
احترامي .. للحرامي .. 
احترامي للنكوص .. 
عن قوانين ونصوص .. 
احترامي للفساد .. 
وأكل أموال العباد .. 
والجشع والازدياد .. 
والتحول في البلاد .. 
من عمومي للخصوص .. 
احترامي للصوص .. !!

----------


## زمان

(*العادة جرت* ) 

العادة جرت 
كل طالب مجتهد دمه ثقيل 
العادة جرت 
كل مخلص في الهوى حظه قليل 
العادة جرت 
العطوف اللي كريمٍ في الجرايد 
في الأزقة والحواري له عوايد .. يصبح القاسي البخيل 
العادة جرت 
جُل من يصبح ثري .. يكتب شعر 
والقصائد تحتري اغلى سعر 
الشعر اصبح مجلة .. جلها غث وهزيل 
العادة جرت 
لمّا نسافر كلنا في الصيف .. نمشي مخشبين 
كلنا نحكي بفخامة .. نمشي بفخامة .. والابتسامة لما نسّلم 
نبتسم كأن فيه مصورين 
ورغم اننا نسافر لجل نلقى بعض .. ونعرف بعض 
الا اننا لما انتقابل نلتفت متجهمين 
ماهو جنون .. ولا عبط 
تظهر أغاني من نمط .. أربع سنين انتطالع بالعيون 
وفي المواعيد اللي ماادري منهو كان العبقري اللي عطاها 
نجلس في نفس الاماكن .. ننتظر نفس الوجيه 
تظهر بكامل بهاها 
ويبتدي ذاك الحوار السرمدي : 
- شف هذاك شلون لابس .. ماهو صاحي 
- شف هذاك موجود في كل النواحي 
- شف هذيك شلون تضحك .. ياخزياه ياعيباه يالله 
- شف هذيك شلون تمشي .. شف هذاك شلون جالس 
- شف رفيقك .. ليش عابس ؟؟ خل نروح ونسأله 
- لا انتظر هذا ماشي مع هله 
وينتهي هذا الحوار السرمدي 
فينا نقول : وش هالصخب .. هالديرة مليانه عرب !! 
كأننا متفاجئين 
ولما نرجع بالسلامة .. العادة جرت .. انا نكون متنكدين 
ومافي سبب غير اننا ما كنا حنا 
غير اننا لما نسافر .. دايم نكون ممثلين 
ولجل نطلع من تقمص دورنا .. لما نرجع 
نحتاج نقعد ناطرين أسابيع وأيام .. ونظهر من الانفصام 
العادة جرت 
انّا نجل الأجنبي .. ونقصي القريب 
العادة جرت 
انها الايام تمضي ومسجد الاقصى سليب 
العادة جرت 
كل ما جو الخليج صفي وراق 
يبتدي العم سام .. عزف موال العراق 
العادة جرت 
كل ما اكت قصيدة .. اوصف الواقع بها 
القى جاهل ما اريده .. يعتقد انه لها 
العادة جرت 
كل ما اكتب يقيني أو ظنوني .. 
يكاد المريب أن يقول خذوني

----------


## زمان

(تعبت) تعبت أنزف جراحي حبر و أدور للألم أسبابلجل أكتب شعر يحكي بعض أصغر معاناتي قفلت من الأسى بابي وسجنت الكون خلف البابوعصتني دمعةٍ فيها سؤال لكل اجاباتي ملل أخبار حسّادي أحد صادق وأحد كذابو أحد ما طال تجريحي و أحد عايش لزلاتي أنا شاعر رغم أنف الحسد والحقد و الأحبابوانا ياحاسدي المسكين بعيد العيب عن ذاتي أنا ما زادني شعري ولا زادتني الألقابتجي دنياي أو تدبر عزيز ف كل حالاتي أنا فرحي لمِن حولي وأيامي فدى الأصحابقصيدي بلسم المجروح ونبض الناس أبياتي كسرني قلبي المكسور نادت دمعي الأهدابتعبت أركض ولا أوصل ولاتوصلني غاياتي أبي ذلٍ يغطي الأرض لك يا رب يا وهابوابي أحيا جبيني فوق ما تملكني رغباتي من الدنيا أنا مابي سوى عفو العلي التوابويحسن خاتمة فعلي ويغفر لي ضلالاتي أبملا العمر "بالتوبة" و "نوح" و "هود" و"الأحزاب"متى كانت سنيني عمر انا عمري في ركعاتي

----------


## زمان

عجب عجاب 
عجب عجاب .. طيبة قلبها أبيض سحاب 
أخلاقها مامثلها .. أخلاقها 
أخلاقها تنتظر عشاقها 
ومايجون .. !! 
ياهي جريحة .. طيبة .. لكن قبيحة 
عجب عجاب 
وسيم أنيق شاب .. كسبه حلال مشروع ماجرب الجوع 
ناجح مركزه مرموق 
ورغم هذا الحزن ساكن عيونه 
ماتت امه .. وحبيبته كانت تخونه 
عجب عجاب 
كثر الفقر ماله 
كلٍ يبي قربه ورضاه 
رغباته قوانين وزلاته صواب 
الناس حوله من شمال ومن يمين 
يأمر .. يطاع 
الدول تحسب حسابه 
والكل يخشاه ويهابه 
لكن مريض ياعذابه 
ممنوع ياكل لو أكل جايز يموت 
عجب عجاب 
مرتاح الضمير لاسرق لاظلم لاحسد 
عنده قليل أصحاب 
قلبه كبير .. بيته صغير 
والمرض عن صحته بعيد 
عنده ثلاث اطفال 
أحمد وايمان ويزيد .. وامهم 
وكثر السماء يحبهم 
لكن فقير مالقاء لصوته مسامع 
مايملك الا طيبته وملح المدامع 
ولو مادفع مبلغ حقير 
ينطرد هو والعيال وامهم في الشوارع 
عجب عجاب 
عبقري في الطب ملحد 
عجب عجاب 
شاعر عظيم داخله فارغ 
عجب عجاب 
أمير كذاب 
عجب عجاب 
ملايين البشر .. تعبد بقر 
عجب عجاب 
ماتصلي فرضها .. وتلبس حجاب 
ياصاحبي عطني يقينك والظنون 
من ودك تكون ؟!

----------


## زمان

*سبتمبر ..!* ما هي حكاية.. خطبة أو مَنْبَرْ.. 
ولا حكاية.. 
مجتمع عَنْه التَّرَف أدبرْ.. 
ولا حكاية مناهج.. 
فجأة اكتشفوا.. 
انّها لابد تتغيّر.. 
ما هي حْكاية بطالة.. 
ولا هي حْكاية جهالة.. 
ولا هي حْكاية عمالة.. 
ولا هي حكاية كراهية تقادم أو وراثة.. 
ولا هي حكاية صراع بين الثوابت والحداثة.. 
ولا هي حكاية حقد من أصغر.. على الأكبر.. 
ما هي حكاية.. وضع بائس.. 
أو شباب.. مُعْدم ويائس.. 
فارقوا كل المباهج.. 
دُرّبُوا في ليل حالك.. 
وخاضوا لامريكا معارك.. 
وبعد ما أدّوا الغرض.. 
صاروا مرض.. 
ما كوفِئوا.. بما يرونه.. 
مُسْتَحَق من الثّمن.. 
وبعد فترة من الزمن.. 
أصبحوا أعنف وأخطَر.. 
وأصبحوا بالأمر أخبَر.. 
خلّطوا حابل بنابل.. 
وقرّروا يكونوا قنابل.. 
موقوته من ناس آخرين.. 
في وقت يأتي بعد حين.. 
في اللحظة المثلى تُفَجَّرْ.. 
ما هي حكاية صُدَفْ.. 
ولا هي تخطيطٍ مُدَبّر 
الحكاية ما هي هذي.. 
الحكاية قد تكون.. 
أكبر .. أو أصغر.. 
لمّا تاريخ الحقائق يطمسوه.. بالأدلّة والشواهد 
لمّا أولى القبلتين يدنسّوه.. 
والدنيا تشاهد.. 
لمّا طفل يموت.. بين أحضان أبوه.. 
والدنيا تشاهد.. 
لمّا تنهدّ البيوت.. فوق روس أصحابها.. 
والدنيا تشاهد.. 
لمّا يُقْتَل شخص في مسجد.. وهو ساجد.. 
والدنيا تشاهد.. 
لمّا تندكّ الكنائس بالرصاص.. 
والدنيا تشاهد.. 
لمّا تُفقَد كل آمال الخلاص.. 
وتضرب الحسرات.. في كل الصدور أطنابها.. 
لمّا تفقد أم.. نصف أطفالها.. 
ويصبح زوجها معوّق.. 
ولا مناص.. 
تصير الكل في الكل.. 
وما في في المنزل أكل.. 
وجيش مدجّج بأعتى السلاح.. 
يحاصر بابها.. 
لمّا تصبح كل فكرة للقصاص.. تُهْمَه.. 
والله أكبر تصبح إرهاب.. 
لمّا الفلسطيني تُهَان أخته وأمّه.. 
ويلاقوا لهذا أسباب.. 
لمّا يومياً تكون المعركة.. 
ما بين أطفال بحجارة.. 
ودبّابة.. 
لمّا يومياً يمارس..هتلر العهد الجديد.. 
حصاره.. وإرهابه.. 
لمّا كل هذا البغي.. بكل صفاقه يؤيدوه.. 
لمّا تاريخ المذابح يطمسوه.. 
لمّا أولى القبلتين يدنسّوه.. 
لمّا تُصبح.. سيّدة هذا الزمان.. 
أمنّا الغولة.. كذّابة.. 
لمّا تصبح.. أمّة العُرْب الأشاوس.. 
أُمّة ندّابة.. 
لمّا كل هذا يصير.. 
ويَحُدث الحدث الكبير.. 
يحدث الأمر المحال.. 
وتصبح إسرائيل.. 
هي بس وحدها.. 
المستفيد الأكبر.. 
ينطرح في كل هالدنيا سؤال.. 
هي حكاية خطبة أو منبر..؟ 
أو حكاية مجتمع.. عَنْه التَّرَف أدبر..؟ 
أوحكاية مناهج.. لابد تتغيّر..؟ 
ما ندري ليه..؟ 
جاوب يا سبتمبر..!

----------


## زمان

*ذبابة..* ذبابة .. مرت على قصر شامخ 
عرفوا معنى الأمن .. مما يطبّق عند بابه 
ذبابة .. من خارج القصر أقبلت 
مرّت فوق حرّاسه .. وعلى مراء ومسمع من كلابه 
ذبابة في قصر شامخ .. به يلتقي الأعيان والساسة 
مايدخله الا كبار القوم 
واليوم !! ... رغم القيود .. رغم الجنود 
رغم الحراسة ! 
ذبابة في قصر الرئاسة

----------


## زمان

الشاعر الأول  
قرّر التاجر يكون الشاعر الأولافرحوا يا اهل القصيد وجهزّوا الساحة سهلّوا الأوزان لجل المبدع الأفضلبعد إرهاق العمل يحتاج له راحة فاضي هو يوزن ؟ .. كلامه كامل مكمّليكفي انّه لجلنا يكتب عن جراحه الكسر فاسماعكم وإدراككم يجهلعبقرية فرحته والفن في نواحه جدّدي له يا صحافة عهدك الأمثلوارسمي الأشعار صحرا وشعره الواحة واكتبي عنه العظيم الشامل الأشملكان يحتاج الشعر جهده واصلاحه واسألي كيف ومتى وهل كان أو يعقلعمرنا من غير فكره تكمل افراحه ؟ وين " نوبل " عن قلم من أشرق واشعلظلمةٍ كنّا بها أفناها مصباحه من يقول ان الشعر في وقتنا مبهذلسعرنا عقب الخساير زادت ارباحه لحّنوا الشعر البديع الأصعب الأسهلواعرضوه بكل شاشة ليل واصباحه وادفعوا للي شدا للشاعر الأجزلمبلغ وقدره " كذا " يستاهل صياحه ابشروا يا مطربين الدفتر الأجمليكفي عن مُرّ السؤال وذل إلحاحه دفترٍ فيه القصايد تشتري الأخطلوعنتر يضحّي بعبله ويرمي سلاحه دفترٍ فيه المعاني في اليمين اسفلأقوى أبياته : فقط لا غيري في الساحه

----------


## زمان

*اسألوا دمي* 


اسألوا دمي ..وسعادتي وهمي 
اسألوا التوفيق.. 
والكدر والضيق 
اسألوا الطيب في صفاتي.. 
والدعاء اللي في صلاتي 
واسألوا شهودي.. 
الدموع اللي في سجودي 
اسألوهم..واسألوا دمي .. 
عن غلا أمي

----------


## زمان

*البرواز* قلتيلي انسى 
ومن يومها وانا كل ليلة .. قدامي البرواز 
حبر العيون ودمع القلم .. في دفتري 
وصورتك .. رغم الألم .. ورغم انها خذت من اطباعك كثير 
وخانت البرواز .. اشوفها في خاطري 
حبيبتي مابيدي حيلة 
لاصرتي الصورة .. وعيوني البرواز 
وشلون ابنسى 
اتعبتي الصورة مشاوير 
وتعبت انا بلقى لغدرك معاذير 
وصورتك اللي سجنت بروازها طول السنين .. 
كانت جسد وبروازها الروح 
ويوم انزعت منها الجسد .. تجرّحت اطرافها 
وبجروحها راحت لمين ؟ 
لبروازها الثاني !! 
مسكين .. بيسجنك ويبقى سجين 
مسكين 
تشبهلك اقداره .. خانته 
وصورتك يجي يوم وتخونه 
حبيبتي ..أو للأسف حبيبته 
لاصرتي الصورة .. وجفونه البرواز 
وشلون ينسى ؟! 
حبيبتي لجل انسى جرحك واستريح .. ببكي 
وبعد البكى .. ببكي 
وأكيد فيه لحظة بتجي .. وبيجف دمعي 
وعندها صورتك اللي في عيوني 
بتموت من ظلم العطش .. 
بروازها بيصبح نعش 
وبتمرني الدمعة الأخيرة ... تاخذ معاها صورتك واطيح 
وكني بالمسافة تطول مابين عيني .. ودمعتي .. وخدي 
وكني بقلبي الحاير المسكين 
نبضه يقول لا تودع الفرقى .. الدمع مايرقى 
وعندها لانزلت الدمعة لمثواها الأخير 
وفارقت وجهي 
بغمض عيوني .. واكسر البرواز 
وانسى

----------


## زمان

نبض الشوارع 




ما غدا للوقت معنى .. مابقى للشعر دافعملّت الآمي حروفي .. ومل صدري من الضلوع غصت في أعماق روحي .. خذت نبض من الشوارعيمكن ألقى أي معنى يوقد لشعري الشموع صرت اراقب كل ومضة .. وارخي للهمس المسامعواحتري قلوبٍ تسافر من قساها للخشوع ألتقيت الظلم لذة في البشر والعدل ضايعوألتقيت من المشاعر كل صنف وكل نوع به قلوبٍ ياهي تشقى لو يبات الحقد جايعوبه قلوبٍ لوهي تقوى مابقى في الدنيا جوع وبه عيون في هدبها تسكن الآم ومواجعومن سواد اليأس فيها ماقوت تذرف دموع به فقر مُدقع يبكي وبه غنا فاحش ورائعبه بخل ظاهر وشامل به كرم لكن قنوع به بشر ينسى صلفها ان كل من راح راجعوبه بشر تنطر اجلها ترتجي ذاك الرجوع به مسلي طول ليلة كل ما مولاه مانعوبه مصلي ذاب ليله في سجودة والركوع به كساد و به فساد و به طموح وبه مطامعبه بطالة به سفالة به مخادع ومخدوع به اسى غطى الحناجر به كدر قضى المضاجعبه هروبٍ للتطرف والا لغياب وهجوع به دجل يملى الحواري به كذوب في الجوامعطوّل اللحية لسلطة ماهو سنة والا طوع به نفاق وفاق حده مالقى في الناس رادعبه صدق موجود لكن مهمل وماله شيوع به شعوبٍ ضاع املها تكره الفعل المضارعتلقى في الماضي عزاها اما حاضرها يلوع به تعاسة وانتكاسة به ظلامٍ مايمانعيقتل اخر ضي فينا وشمسنا تنسى الطلوع به كاءابة به سحابة غيثها دم ومدامعبه مهانة واستكانة به مذلة به خضوع به ليالٍ ما تبالي لو تجينا بالفواجعوالحزن فيها مثالي واصلٍ ماهو قطوع وش بقى في العمر معنى وش بقى للشعر دافعوكل ما سالت حروفي ضاقت بصدري الضلوع

----------


## زمان

*مجلس رجال* 



مجلس رجال 
على اليسار مقلّط .. وعلى اليمين صالة 
ضيوف جالسين 
قهوجي يلم الفناجين 
وينطر اخر ضيف منهم يهز فنجاله 
ضيف يقبل من بعيد 
يقوم صاحب المجلس طلال لستقباله 
شخص جالس على اليمين يهمس لجاره : 
" هذا احمد اللي جاي بس ماهو لحاله " 
" من معه ؟ " 
" يبدولي اطفاله " 
ويدخل احمد معه ثلاث اطفال 
وعند باب الصالة يستقبله طلال 
" السلام عليكم " 
الكل يوقف 
" هلا والله مرحبا عليكم السلام .. حي الله احمد هلا وسهلا .. تفضل .. كيف الحال ؟ " 
" هلا طلال ..اعرّفك على عيالي .. ابني صابر عمره ثمان سنين .. لاتستحي سلّم ياصابر 
بنتي هالة .. ست سنين .. سلم ياثامر على الجماعة .. وش هذا اللي في يدك ؟؟ 
اه .. سجايري والولاعة " 
عبدالمعين يطالع الساعة .. ويهمس لجاره 
" كيف يجيب اطفاله ؟! .. محد منا معه اطفاله .. ليش يجيب اطفاله " 
ويجلس احمد ويجلس حوله عياله 
طلال يقول : 
" ما شاء الله .. ياحليلهم .. الله يحفظهم ويحرسهم ويحميهم 
ماشاء الله يا صابر : ايش هالثوب الجديد " 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" هذا صابر موهوب في التقليد قوم ياصابر قلّد اصالة 
والا تدري وري عمك كيف يركض سامي الجابر " 
ينطلق صابر لخارج المجلس .. يرجع معه كورة يشوتها .. تنزل من السقف ثمان لمبات مكسورة 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" شاطر ياصابر ... شفت ياطلال شقاوة هالعيال " 
طلال يتمتم : 
" ياحليلهم .. الله يحفظهم ويحرسهم ويحميهم " 
" تعالي ياهالة سمعيهم و وريهم اغنية و رقصة الخيالة 
لا تستحي يا بنت مافيه احد غريب هذا عمك طلال وهذا عمك مثيب 
وهذا عمك عبدالمعين وهذا ..... لا مؤاخذة انت مين ؟ " 
- انا عبدالكريم 
" عبدالكريم .. تخيّل يا اخي ماعرفتك لانك يمكن ملتحي .... لاتستحي يابنت لاتستحي .. 
تدري طلال " هالة نجحت بامتياز " 
صوت مدوي ينفجر 
" اه ياثامر ما اشطنك .. كسّرت القزاز " 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" شفت ياطلال شقاوة هالعيال " 
طلال يتمتم : 
" ياحليلهم ..الله يحفظهم ويحرسهم ..... ؟؟؟؟!!!! 
" وش كنت اقول ايوا طلال كنت اقول هالة نجحت بامتياز اعطيتها البارح فلوس 
وقلت لها ياهالة ايش ما تبغي اشتري " 
طلال يقول 
" مبروك .. مبروك .. ايش تبغي تصيري لما تكبري " 
هالة تتفل على طلال .. وتقول : 
" ايش دخل ابوك " 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" شفت ياطلال شقاوة هالعيال " 
طلال يتمتم : 
"ياحليلهم .. الله يحفظهم ..................... ؟؟!!! 
" تعال ياثامر .. عد لعمك من واحد الى العشرة " 
ثامر يبتدي يعد 
" واحد ..اثنين .. ثلاثة .. سبعة " 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" دايم يعد .. ولما يوصل اربعة يلخّبط " 
يالله ياثامر من جديد 
يبدا ثامر من جديد 
" واحد .. اثنين .. ثلاثة .. سبعة " 
" شاطر يا ثامر شفتوا كيف لخبط " 
ينفتح باب المقلّط ويدخل النادل شايل دخون 
والصالة في حالة جنون 
احمد يصفق .. صابر وثامر يرقصون 
طلال يقوم 
" العشاء .. تفضلوا ..الله يحيكم " 
احمد يقول 
" يالله يا اولاد الله يحميكم .. اتعشوا اول .. بعدين سووا اللي تبون " 
يركض الاولاد قبل الضيوف .. وللمقلط يدخلون 
صابر ياخذ برتقالة .. يرميها على النادل .. تطيح المدخنة والدخون 
ثامر هناك .. يكسر بياله .. ويرمي شظاياه على اللي ياكلون 
هالة ترمي على طلال صينية ... وتاخذ علبة مياه غازية 
تخضها .. تخضها .. تخضها ..... 
وترقص رقصة الخيالة .. وتفتح العلبة 
احمد يقول وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" ايوه ... هذي رقصة الخيالة " 
والضيوف في ثياب من المياه الغازية يرفلون 
مجلس رجال 
على اليسار مقلط .. وعلى اليمين صالة 
كل شي فيها ماهو على حاله 
قزاز مكسور .. سجادة محروقة .. غترة مشقوقة 
صينية هناك مرمية ... 
ضيوف مبللين بمياة غازية 
على وجه عبدالمعين جرح قطعي . .ومهلبيّة 
نادل مصاب بحروق من الدرجة الاولى .... وجروح سطحية 
كورة ... لمبات مكسورة 
يضهر احمد من المقلط وملىء وجهه ابتسامة 
" اكرمك الله يا طلال..شايف شقاوة هالعيال 
اقول طلال .. اشكر ام العيال نورة .. العشاء كان رائع .. ماقصرت مشكورة 
عشاكم ياجماعة بعد اسبوع عندي ... لازم تشوفو ولدي الصغير ؟!! 
اخر العنقود .. منصور .. عمره ثمان شهور .. شيطاني يعقد ..اظن له معي صورة 
شوف يا طلال هالصورة .. لاتغرك نظرته .. ترى والله ذكي مره 
ما يضحك ولا يبكي لما يبدا اخوه ثامر يعد " 
طلال صامت ما يرد 
وترتسم على وجهة احمد علامة استفهام ويتساءل في داخله 
" طلال كن وجهه متغير ..اكيد احد من هالضيوف زعله 
مسكين طلال .. دايم في حاله مايخلوه .. زين جبت العيال سلوه " 
ويخرج احمد من الصالة .. فخور بعياله 
تارك وراه مجلس .... كان مجلس رجال 
وعلى اليسار بقايا مقلط ... وعلى اليمين شبه صالة

----------


## زمان

*(فقير)* فقير وعندي المال الكثير 
فقير وملبسي غالي حرير 
ويا صاحبي الحافي الفقير 
ابنشدك ابسألك وشهو الحصير !! 
وابسألك وشلون انا امر وانهي 
واذا حكيت قبل انتهي من كلمتي 
يقاللي سم ويصير 
ولاشكيت من غفلتي طول زمنها 
يقاللي لاتشتكي .. ماخلقت الشكوى لأمير 
وابسألك وشلون انا مع كل ذا .. اقول عن نفسي فقير ؟؟؟ 
ياصاحبي لاصار للضحكه ثمن 
وصاروا اصحابي كثير بس بثمن 
والوفاء مابه وفاء الا بثمن 
ابسألك ماني فقير ؟؟؟ 
ولاصارت اقوالي حكم 
ولاقالها غيري غدت حكيٍ قديم 
ابسألك ماني فقير؟؟ 
ولاصرت انا مانيب انا 
ولاغلطت قالوا صحيح .. وكل شي اعمله يصبح عظيم 
ابسألك ياصاحبي ماني فقير؟ 
وياصاحبي ابنشدك لامن جفتني دنيتي 
وابتدأ الدرب الطويل اللى ابد ماينتهي 
وانتهي العز القديم وماكنت اظنه ينتهي 
والموت بدد فرحتي .. وحطوني في قبرٍ صغير 
وحزنوا علي .. وبكوا هلي وناس من ربعي قليل 
وارتاح من وجهي كثير 
وبقيت وحدي في حيرتي مابه احد 
لا طال عمرك ولا تحت امرك 
ماغير انا وخوف ولحد وحساب قدامي عسير 
وقتها ذكرت اني من زمان 
يوم انه امهلني الزمان 
هذا ظلمت .. هذا جرحت .. ياما كذبت 
وذنوبي ماتحصي كثير 
وقتها الىا ندمت .. ونفسي كرهت 
عرفت ان الله كبير وان الهلاك اصبح اكيد 
واني انا مالي رجاء .. ولاهروب من الدجا 
من الجحيم الا بأمل عندي وحيد 
ان الله غفار ورحيم 
ابسألك ياصاحبي عني في وقتها 
ماني فقير ؟؟؟

----------


## زمان

*مردخاي* 
سمعتوا قصة مردخاي .. ؟! 
من زمان قالوا لخوكم مردخاي 
" مردخاي هذا زمانك جاي " 
شفت هالخوان قاتلهم .. خذ أرضهم .. اهدم منازل بعضهم .. وشردهم 
غير معالم ارضهم . .واطمس ملامحهم ..فرقهم وتصير سيدهم !! 
وامسك بتلمودك ودينك .. وبعّثر مبادئهم 
وبعد ماتزرع بذور الحقد فيما بينهم .. وتحصد مشاعرهم 
قد ماتقدر حيد اكبرهم .. رد له كامل حقوقه 
واعزف على اوتار فرقتهم 
واضرب أغناهم بـ افقرهم 
حاربهم بهم .. واشعل معاركهم 
وبعد مايستنزفوا قوة بعض .. 
خذ مابقى منهم .. وفاوضهم 
فاوضهم على الفتات .. 
واذا عطوك حق الفتات .. رجع لهم ربعه 
وسالمهم 
هذي قصة مردخاي سيد الزمان الجاي 
عاجبكم ؟!

----------


## زمان

*(اجهلك*)أجهلك .. ولي سنين اتخيلك 
اتمثلك في كل طيف .. والقاك في قسمات ضيف 
كل المشاعر له تقول .. حنا هلك 
أجهلك .. ولي سنين اتخيلك 
القاك في بعض الوجيه .. ويمرني طيفك واجيه 
يا باكر اللي اجهله .. ارقتني الأسئلة 
وابطى العمر يستعجلك .. 
أجهلك .. ولي سنين اتخيلك 
بالعيوب وبالمزايا .. بالألم 
لامن هجرتي يجتاحبي ضلوعي وحنايا 
اتخيل شكوكك وظنك .. اتخيل التقصير منك 
حتى الجفى اتخيله .. وكيف انا باتحمله .. واتحملك 
أجهلك .. ولي سنين اتخيلك 
وجهك اللي قد حبسته داخلي في غمضة عيوني 
واللي ياما قد رسمته .. من عبث طيشي وجنوني 
وجهك اللي دوم يظهر لما ألقى نشوة الفكرة الجديدة داهمتني 
لما القى انكساراتي قصيدة واكتبتني 
وجهك اللي دوم يظهر في اعاصيري وسكوني 
في الجبال الشاهقة في أجمل خيالي 
في السفوح الخافقة بين نبضي وانفعالي 
وجهك اللي قد نحته في عظامي والجوارح 
وجهك اللي قد حفظته وبتفاصيل الملاح 
بالنهار في بسمته .. بالضيا اللي في ورودة 
بالعبوس في غضبته .. بالتضاريس وحدوده 
من جنوحه في البها .. لين اقصى نقطة في كاسر جماله 
للعذوبة .. من شروق النور في ضيه 
للشعر في غروبه 
من شطوط الكحل في عيونك لنحرك 
من بياض الثلج في خدك لجمرٍ قاد في ثغرك 
وجهك اللي ما ابد يوم لمحته .. او عرفته 
لي سنين اتخيله .. واتخيلك 
ياللي كلي بك معرفة .. واجهلك 
ما اصعبك .. كيف الاقيك 
ما اسهلك .. لو الاقيك 
ياللي دوم اتخيلك 
مملكة حسن الزمن 
وأنا الملك

----------


## زمان

*أخطيت* 

أنا مدري وش إحساسك 
ومدري وش تظنيني 
أنا الصادق في عينك كنت 
و صرت الكاذب الخوان 
أنا أخطيت ما انكر ولافيه عذر يكفيني 
سوء اني احبك حيل واني دايماً انسان 
انا ادري بمدى جرحك 
وادري الحظ جافيني 
يطول الوقت ما أخطي 
وإذا أخطيت كل شيٍ بان 
انا شفت الزهر مايل 
وظنيته يناديني 
قطفته يوم ضميته .. لقيته للأسف ذبلان 
عرفت انك زهر عمري 
عرفت انك بساتيني 
وغيرك قيظ مايروى .. سرابٍ يشقي العطشان 
انا لو ماحصل ماكان وشهو اللى يدرّيني 
بأنك ماسواك انتى .. سكنتى القلب والوجدان 
انا اسف على اعذاري 
عجزت ألقى عذر فيني 
يليق بغلطتي في حقك ويرجع كل شيٍ كان 
احبك كثر أخطائي 
وادري انك تحبيني 
وادري لو تفارقنا فلانقدر على النسيان 
اذا تقوي على فراقي وبعدي عنك .. خليني 
انا مليت من دور الكرامة 
ولعبت الغفران 
قليل العمر ياللي انتي دموعك ماتساويني 
حرام انه يضيع فراق 
هي من قلها الأحزان ؟؟

----------


## زمان

يا محاكي الصم 

يا محاكي الصم .. مجهودك سُدىمُنصت ٍ للبكم إنصات ٍ شديد يا مدور في الظلالات الهُدىمنتظر ابليس عن غيه يحيد منتظر تلقى رفيق ٍ في العِداعاري ٍ تبغى الدفى وسط الجليد باحث ٍ عن عز ابطى ما بتدىباحث ٍ في هالمتاحف عن جديد منتظر منقذ يبادر بالندايهزم الأعدا وحقك يستعيد منتظر منهو يعينك بالفداانتظرت سنين ما جا ماتريد عالي ٍ صوت العرب أحدث صدىشجب وإستنكار تنديد و وعيد حطموا هذا العدو اللي اعتدابالقمم أو بالخطب أو بالقصيد يا مدور عن مثال ٍ يقتدىلا تدور مسك في وسط الصديد انفظ غبار الأماني ما غداللأماني حظ في سوق العبيد كل وقت له نهايات ومدىما يجي أبطال في الوقت البليد ما ينول المجد من يخشى الردىفي قريب الوقت والا في البعيد كل سيف ٍ ما يجرد للصداكل مجد ٍ ما يجدد مايفيد الخبر يصبح خبر بالمبتداوالمعالي دانيه للي يريد وكل يوم يحاك ثوب ويرتدىوكل يوم يكفّن ويقبر فقيد وكل مافي الكون زايل ماعداوجه ربك مالك الملك المجيد يا محاكي الصم صرخاتك سُدىلا تأذن وسط أوثان الحديد

----------


## زمان

*نحس* 


يوم الاثنين اغتنى .. وصار بين الاغنيا ترتيبه الثالث 
يوم الثلاثاء الفجر .. مات في حادث 
فريق كورة .. دائما ترتيبه في الدوري الاخير 
واذا لعبوا واستبسلوا .. قبل الاخير 
وبعد السنين الممحلة .. جاهم رئيس ثروته كثر التراب 
عيّن مدير .. عنده من الخبرة كثير 
شال الكبار ولعّب شباب 
وجاب المدرب اللي له اسمٍ مهاب 
واتقدموا .. وصلوا للدور النهائي 
ويوم النهائي .. قبل المباراة بدقايق 
في البلد حصل انقلاب 
مسكين .. شين وفقير 
وفي الدراسة حاول انه يستمر .. ومااستطاع 
وضعه صعب ..ابوه مات وهو صغير 
وماترك له الا الفقر .. وامه واخته .. والهم من فوقه وتحته 
ومالقى لجل الهروب من الضياع .. الا انه يدور وظيفة .. أي وظيفة 
ولقى من ضيقته مخرج .. وظيفة دخلها معقول .. يمشي الحال لو اعرج 
ومرت سنة وسنين .. 
والمسكين .. صارت كل آماله زواج 
واتزاحمت في داخله الاسئلة .. 
منهي اللي بتقبله ؟ .. وليه ؟ 
وفي يوم مامثله ابد .. شافها .. اجمل من اجمل مارأى 
واضحكتله ... مستحيل !! ...اضحكتله 
ومشت من اول الحارة .. ولحقها 
وادخلت في بيت جاره .. 
سأل عنها وعرف ... قنوعة واسمها سارة 
تصير اخت لمرة جاره 
ارسل لها اخته .. تجس النبض 
جت البشاير 
راح لمه .. وفرحته كبر السما والارض 
وافقت !! .. ابشرك يمه .. لقيتها يمه 
سارة اخت حصة مرت منصور .. 
ابيها وهي تبيني .. وابغى منك الشور 
خلاص يا يمه خلاص .. بقول لهمومي الوداع .. بقول لهمومي الوداع 
قالتله امه : 
يا ولدي .. بس هذي اختك في الرضاع

----------


## زمان

*يوميات مواطن عربي* 

السبت ... 
ديون ... وأمراض .. وكبت 
الأحد .. 
منذ اللحظه الأولى .. 
وإلى الأبد .. 
ينادي .. ولا يسمعه أحد .. 
الأثنين .. 
القافلة تسير .. لكن الى أين ؟؟ 
لا جوابٌ يصدح .. ولا كلابٌ تنبح .. 
الثلاثاء .. 
أصبح ثرياَ .. وازداد عدد الأثرياء 
مات خمسة وأربعون مريضا .. 
من ندرة الدواء .. 
الأربعاء .. 
إحتفال .. صاخب .. فاخر .. معطاء 
شعر .. وفكر .. وولائم .. 
وخطابات وثناءات .. 
وجمع من الأدباء .. 
هو احتفال مكلف .. ولا يكاد ينتهي .. 
لكن ما يأتي به .. من سمعة .. 
جدير بالعناء .. 
قرية صغيرة هناك ..أهُلكت من وطأة الوباء .. 
الخميس .. 
كل شيء سعره الى ارتفاع .. 
إلا المواطن التعيس .. 
قاتل الله .. ابليس 
الجمعة .. 
إجازة من مجتمع طيب السمعة .. 
حكمة السبت 
قل لكل من تخشى ... أصبت 
حكمة الاحد 
اذا طرقت الباب .. وقيل من ؟؟ 
قل : لا أحد 
حكمة الأثنين 
انظر بلا عينين .. واسمع بلا اذنين .. 
وانطق بلا لسان .. ولا شفتين .. 
حكمة الثلاثاء 
الثروة تاج على رؤوس الأثرياء .. 
لا يراها إلا المرضى والفقراء .. 
حكمة الأربعاء 
اللهم قني خير الأصدقاء .. 
حكمة الخميس 
يقول الله سبحانه .. 
وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذابٍ بئيس 
حكمة الجمعة 
إلعن الظلام .. لن يجدي أن تشعل شمعة

----------


## زمان

يا كاعب 

يا كاعب الطبع الفريدياللي في صدقك تكذبي يا أقدم الكيد الجديدكيد انسجن منه نبي يا جاريه تملك عبيديا مقيده تسبي سبي القوه في ضعفك تبيدوسلاحك الدمع اسكبي ما يعجزك قاسي عنيدالكهل يصبح بك صبي ينصاد ويظن انه يصيدويصدقك هذا الغبي ويظن انه الفذ الوحيدما يدري انك تلعبي مسكين هالجاهل بليدظنك بوصله ترغبي ان جاك اقفيتي بعيدوان صد عنك تقربي وان شفتي اخلاصه يزيدفي حيرتك تتقلبي وان بان لك فجأة سعيدمن هالسعادة تغضبي وان قلتي عني لا تحيدوطاوعك ....... تستغربي وان قلتي فراقك أريدوغاب عنك تندبي ياطالب الراي السديديا حاير بطبع الظبي أقرب من حبال الوريدوابعد من المجد الأبي وأوضح من أنوارٍ تقيدواخفى من النملة دبي الشك فيها والأكيدوغموضها به تختبي شف فعلها يحكي ويعيدالغدر شيمة مذهبي زادي النكد به استزيدوالمكر صافي مشربي البعض ينصاني مجيدوالبعض يحبيلي حبي ضعفي قوي وذلي عتيديا ليت اعرف مأربي شف فعلها برجلٍ شديدتلقى طلبك ومطلبي تعطيه بعض اللي يريدوتاخذ جميع اللي تبي أستثني من هذا القصيدكل النساء بكوكبي

----------


## زمان

*مذهلة*  

مُذهلة .. ! 
ماهي بس قصة حسن ... 
رغم ان الحسن فيها بحد ذاته .. مشكلة 
مُذهلة .. 
كل شي فيها طبيعي .. ومو طبيعي 
أجمل من الأخيلة 
طيبها .. قسوة جفاها .. 
ضحكها .. هيبة بكاها .. 
روحها .. حدة ذكاها .. 
تملأك بالأسئلة .. 
مُذهلة .. 
مُذهلة .. 
تملأك بالأسئلة .. 
هي ممكنة والا محال ..؟! 
هي أمر واقع .. أو خيال ؟! 
هو سهلها صعب المنال .. ؟ 
أو صعبها تستسهله ! 
مُذهلة .. 
تملأك بالأسئلة .. 
ليه كل معجز مر هذا الكون .. فيها له صلة ؟؟ 
ليه كل شي فيها تظن انك تعرفه .. تجهله !؟ 
ليه كل (لا معقول) فيها ورغم هذا تعقله !؟ 
طيبها .. قسوة جفاها .. 
ضحكها .. هيبة بكاها .. 
روحها .. حدة ذكاها .. 
تملأك بالأسئلة .. 
مُذهلة .. 
يا بدايات المحبة .. 
يا نهايات الوله .. 
كيف قلبي ما احبه ؟ 
وانتي قلبك صار له ! 
يا أعذب من الأمنيات .. 
يا عالم من الأغنيات .. 
يا أجمل الشعر البديع .. 
من آخره لين أوله .. 
ما راودتك الاسئلة ؟! 
ليه عمري ما لقى لبرده دفى .. 
الا دفاك ِ ! 
ليه قلبي ما بدقاته عزف لحد ٍ .. 
سواك ِ ! 
ليه أنا عيني تشوف وماتشوف .. 
الا بهاك ِ ! 
يا أجمل من الأخيلة .. 
هذا جواب الأسئلة .. 
كي تكوني من حنيني .. 
وبس فيني .. ومو بدوني مُذهلة

----------


## زمان

*الطابور*  

لا تقروا ما بين السطور 
هذي القصة خيال 
وما لها أبدا علاقة 
بالذي دار ويدور 
تبدأ القصة بناقم 
كُلَفّ يأدي مهمة 
وكان بايع مايهمه 
يموت هو أو يبقى عايش 
سهم مُتَعمد وطايش 
من بعيد يسدده 
ويدمي هذاك الثور 
ثور هائج مندفع مجروح 
هائل القوة 
عدائي غاضب ومغرور 
وطابور 
كلهم ناطر ويرجي 
مايجيه الدور 
وفأول الطابور 
يوقف ثاني واحد 
حيث الأول .. مالقى أحدٍ يساعد 
انتظر فترة طويلة 
وبعد طول الانتظار 
وعلى الملا فوضوح النهار 
أجهز عليه الثور 
ثاني الطابور أول 
فسّر وحلل وأوّل 
قال أنا مالي هروب 
ودوم تايه في الدروب 
وياما قالوا الناس إني 
في جنوني مافي منّي 
وضعي متدهور ويائس 
ببدأ بخلع الملابس 
قال أنا يا ثور عاري 
وباقتناعي واختياري 
بصبح البقرة الحلوب 
ويترك الطابور.. ويتجه للثور 
ويختفوا خلف التلال 
وماحصل صعبه يقال 
الرقابة لا تجيزه 
يرجع الثور العدائي 
يواجه الطابور 
طابور .. كلهم ناطر ويرجي 
مايجيه الدور 
أول الطابور .. يحمل في يدة باقة زهور 
بادره لحسن النوايا 
يدري هو ماله مزايا 
شاءت الأقدارُ أمرا 
كانت الأزهار حمرا 
وزادت هياج الثور 
طابور.. كلهم ناطر ويرجي 
مايجيه الدور 
باقي الطابور يرجف 
كلهم يدري ويعرف 
وضعهم حالك وهالك 
ضعفهم ينبي بذلك 
كلهم غارق في أصناف البلاوي 
فقر مدقع .. جهل مفزع .. عقل خاوي 
طابور .. خلفه هلاكه والثبور 
وأمامه الثور الجسور 
طابور .. صمته مثل صمت القبور 
ينطر المنقذ يجي 
ويكف بطش الثور عنهم 
أو ينطر الدنيا تدور 
ويصبح الطابور فجأة 
قوة عظمى !! 
ويطحن عظام الثور 
بالدور 
أو ربما .. على الأقل .. يصبح الطابور ثور 
والثور طابور 
لا تقروا ما بين السطور 
هذي القصة خيال 
وما لها أبدا علاقة 
بالذي دار ويدور 
آخر القصة .. كهل مجنون 
يوقف على تلة قريبة 
يصيح بالطابور 
يا طابور: 
أنت أول وربما آخر أعاديك 
يا طابور: 
كل مابك منك وحدك من صنع أياديك 
يا طابور: 
أسمع كلام الأقدمين 
لربما يهديك 
يا طابور: 
أمشي عدل.. يحتار ثورك فيك !!

----------


## زمان

*أحمد محمد سلامة*  

في زمن وهمي من الأزمان 
كان ياما وياما كان .. 
سلطنة وسلطان .. 
وف يوم من الأيام .. 
يتصفح السلطان جريدة .. 
موضوع يسترعي اهتمامه . 
أحمد محمد سلامة .. 
فـرد من أفراد شـعبه .. 
يائس وأوضاعه صعبه .. 
في الصبح يشتغل بواب .. 
في مدرسة أطفال .. 
وفي الليل يشتغل شيّال .. 
عنده ثلاث عيال 
فيهم مرض نادرعضال . 
ماله علاج إلا فبلدان بعيدة .. 
كلفته ما يحتملها وفاقته أصلاً شديدة . 
انسدت الدنيا أمامه .. 
وارتأى أن الطريقة الوحيدة .. 
لفتح أبواب الأمل .. 
انه يوجه ندا .. عبر الجريدة .. 
لاهل الكرم .. واهل الشهامة 
تبرق . في عين سلطان البلاد غمامة . 
ويهطل الدمع من عينه .. 
يمسح الدمع بكفوفه .. 
ويخلع العمامة .. 
ويرفع للسما راسه .. 
ويقول . 
ياربي الفرد الصمد .. 
سترك وعفوك .. 
ألهتنا عن الناس .. 
أمور الحكم والسياسة . 
ينادي سلطان البلد : 
يا حاجب . 
استدعي معالي وزير السلطنة الأول .. رعد . 
يجي رعد . ويبدي ولاَءه واحترامه .. 
ـ صاحب المجد والكرامة . 
سيدي السلطان أمرك .. 
ـ أي كرامة يا رعد .. أي كرامة 
والمواطن في البلد .. ضايع مقامه .. 
اتركك عن هالحكي .. واسمعني زين 
هذي مليونين خذها .. 
وصلها لمحمد سلامة 
أحمد محمد سلامة 
خذ الجريدة .. تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة 
لكن اسمع يا رعد .. ما أبي يدري أحد 
أحذرك .. لا صحافه .. ولا جرايد 
هذي لوجه الله أبيها . 
ويعلم الله .. من وراها . 
ما أبي مدح وقصايد .. 
أرتجي عفو الكريم .. 
في يوم بالأهوال زايد . 
ـ سيدي السلطان خيرك .. في القديم وفي الجدايد 
ربي يجزيك المثوبة .. ويعينك بوقت الشدايد 
ـ يخرج رعد .. ويستدعي وزير المال والأحوال .. 
مرسال . 
يجي مرسال .. أمرك معالي وزير السلطنه الأول . 
تعال يا مرسال .. فوراً وفي الحال 
خذ المليون هذا .. 
وسلموه .. للمواطن أحمد محمد سلامه .. من سيدي السلطان 
خذ الجريدة .. تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة 
مرسال .. لابد هذا يتم الآن .. فوراً وفي الحال 
وبأقصى درجات السرية والكتمان . 
هذي أوامر سيّدي السلطان .. 
يخرج مرسال .. ويستدعي كبير الحراّس 
فراس . يجي فراس 
أمرك يا وزير المال والأحوال .. 
ـ فراس .. تعال 
خذ هذي خمسمية ألف .. 
سلموها .. للمواطن أحمد محمد سلامه .. من سيدي السلطان 
خذ الجريدة .. 
تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة 
خذها الآن .. 
فوراً وفي الحال سلمها .. وبأقصى درجات السرية والكتمان 
هذي أوامر سيدنا السلطان .. 
يخرج فراس .. ويستدعي النقيب .. 
حبيب . 
يجي حبيب .. أمرك ياكبير الحراس 
ـ حبيب تعال .. 
خذ هذي المية ألف .. 
سلموها للمواطن .. أحمد محمد سلامه .. من سيدي السلطان 
خذ الجريدة .. 
تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة .. 
خذها الآن سلمها .. فوراً وفي الحال . 
وبأقصى درجات السرية والكتمان . 
هذي أوامر سيدنا السلطان .. 
يخرج حبيب .. 
ويستدعي مسئول المساكن 
مازن . 
ـ مازن .. تعال .. خذ الخمسين ألف هذي 
سلموها للمواطن .. أحمد محمد سلامة .. من سيدي السلطان 
خذ الجريدة .. تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة 
خذها الآن سلمها .. 
وفوراً وفي الحال .. 
وبأقصى درجات السرية والكتمان . 
هذي أوامر سيدنا السلطان .. 
يخرج مازن .. ويستدعي رئيس الحي .. 
اللي ساكن فيه أحمد .. 
عبد الحي .. 
يجي عبد الحي .. 
ـ عبد الحي تعال 
خذ هالعشرين ألف 
سلموها .. للمواطن أحمد سلامه 
خذ الجريدة .. تلقى التفاصيل في الجريدة 
خذها الآن .. وسلمها لأحمد سلامة 
عبد الحي .. 
أهم شي السرية والكتمان . 
هذي أوامر السلطان .. 
يخرج عبد الحي .. 
ويتوجه لمكتبه في الحي .. 
ويستدعي مساعِدُه أمين .. 
ـ تعال ياأمين .. تعال .. شوف الجريدة 
وخذ الألف هذي .. 
سلمها لأحمد سلامه 
ساكن هناك .. عمارة في آخر الشارع 
جنب مدرسة الكرامة .. 
الدور الرابع .. شقة ستة 
وديها الآن .. وقل له 
هذي من سيدنا السلطان . 
واسمع ياأمين .. 
احرص على السرية والكتمان . 
هذي أوامر السلطان 
أمين واقف ورا باب شقة 
أحمد محمد سلامة .. 
يدق الباب .. 
صوت من خلف الباب .. 
ـ مين ؟ . 
ـ أنا أمين .. مساعد رئيس الحي .. 
عبد الحي 
يفتح الباب .. أهلين وسهلين .. 
ـ هذا بيت أحمد سلامه 
ـ نعم أنا أحمد سلامه 
ـ أحمد محمد سلامة ؟ .. 
ـ أحمد محمد سلامه .. 
ـ ممكن إثبات 
ـ طبعاً أكيد 
ـ فعلاً أحمد محمد سلامة 
سيدنا السلطان .. موضوعك استرعى اهتمامه 
سيدنا بيسلم عليك 
وحب يطمن عليك 
وكلفنا ننقل لك رسالة : 
سيدنا السلطان .. أدام الله أيامه 
يتمنى للأطفال عندك .. 
كل الشفا وكل السلامة 
مبروك يا أحمد تستاهل . 
مع السلامة

----------


## زمان

*بهو فندق* 
بهو فندق .. بلد غربي .. في فصل الصيف 
على ميعاد أو صدفة .. جمع أجناس مختلفة 
ولا فيهم أحد وافق .. أحد ثاني على تعريف للمنطق 
بهو فندق .. فيه الناس مكتظة 
فخامة تكسي الجَنبات 
نادل يحمل الطلبات .. على أواني من فضة 
هنا تجار .. يحكوا أسهم وسندات 
هنا سمسار .. هنا شاعر .. هنا بنيات 
هنا فلكي .. هنا لاعب كره بارع 
هنا فنان .. هنا متعهد السهرات 
هنا يحكوا عن الأوضة .. هنا يحكوا عن الموضة 
هنا يحكوا عن السادات 
وبركنٍ ماهو للصفوة .. بجنب الباب 
كرسيين .. حوار يدور بين اثنين حيل أصحاب 
ملامحهم تودي يم شرق أوسط 
وهيئتهم وحالتهم .. بسيطة أو بعد أبسط 
- شفّ سايح من اليابان .. يداعب آلة التصوير 
يغازل آلة التصوير 
- سايح هذا يا غلبان ؟ 
هذا السايح البارح .. كانت صورته تحكي 
في صدر الصفحة الأولى 
يقولوا خامس أغنى شخص في العالم 
وأظن أنه .. وربي وحده العالم 
جمع هالمال والثروة .. من استيراد أو تصدير 
- نسى الكاميرا على الكرسي 
- لا يا شيخ .. مثل هاذولا .. ما ينسوا 
- صدّقني نسى الكاميرا على الكرسي 
لا والله .. رجع خذها 
ظنك وينهو رايح ؟ 
- أكيد يزور له متحف 
سخيف .. وهوايته أسخف 
- شفه مستني يمّ الباب 
وش ينتظر ؟ 
- أظنه ينتظر تكسي 
أقول عدنان : فاخر حيل هالفنجان 
خذ شايك قبل يبرد 
أقول أحمد : هذاك هناك .. هو منهو ؟ 
أي واحد ؟ 
هذاك اللي معه واجد 
تخطرف أنت أو عميان 
هذاك فلان 
هذاك اللي كلامه منتهى الحكمة 
وجوده مثل غيث السحب 
هذاك اللي لأجله ترخص أيامك 
وتقضي النحب 
هذاك اللي يهينك وانت تتلقى 
إهاناته بصدر ٍ رحب 
هذاك اللي شعورك نحوه مبيّن 
مزيج من الولا والحب 
هذاك اللي اذا لاقدّر الله راح 
يغطي حزنك الدنيا 
وتهمس .. راح ابن الـ ...........!! 
كذا يا أحمد .. ؟ 
شايفني أنا منافق .. ؟ 
انا مسمح ولا أوافق 
تظن اني بقلب أسود .. كذا يا أحمد ؟ 
لا تزعل أنا آسف .. أنا آسف 
ترى الدعوة سوالف 
شف هذا خفيّف دم .. ويعطونه 
يعطونه ..؟ 
يعطونه 
ويرجع باكر لهذا .. يقطع ذاك 
ويشرشح أصله وفصله .. بخفّة دم 
ويعطونه ؟ 
يعطونه 
ويرجع الأخير .. ضاحك على هذا وعلى هذا 
أقول أحمد : ظنك هو رصيده كم ..؟ 
دقيقة صمت .. فرضها جيّت النادل 
يشيل الشاي 
ويقول ان العصير اللي يبونه لحظتين وجاي 
شفّ الشاعر 
هاذيك الحلوه تضحك له 
أي واحد ..؟ 
شفه واقف .. يوقع دفتر لطفله 
تخيّل ياخي يقولوا 
بإنه يشتري شعره من الشاعر 
اللي الشاعر المشهور يكتب له 
يا حظه .. وسيم ومشهور 
ياليتني أكون مثله 
قوم نتصور معه 
نقوم نتصور معه ؟ 
ما باقي سوى هذي 
نكبّر راس هالمغرور 
خفيّف انت .. وغبي أحمد 
ودايم فيك هالعلة 
أقول عدنان .. ترى صاير طويل لسان 
أحمد ياخي لا تزعل .. ترانا اخوان 
تعوّذ بس من الشيطان 
وانا آسف .. وترى الدعوة سوالف 
فخمه حيل هالكيسان 
اشرب .. لا تزوّدها 
ترى يبيّن عليك تعبان 
شف مو هذي صاحبتك ؟ 
هلا والله .. إلا والله صاحبتي 
تدري ..؟ تموت هي فيني 
يا رجال .. خليني 
خادعتك .. تراها والله خادعتك 
أقول أحمد : عشان انسرقت فلوسك من زبيدة 
صرت تشوف كل وحدة .. هي زبيدة 
يا عدنان .. خادعتك 
أنا قصدي لمصلحتك 
شفها تكلم الرجال 
أي رجال ! .. اخوها ذاك 
يا عدنان .. خادعتك 
أقولك ماتبي غيري 
يا عدنان .. طع شوري 
مشاعرها .. وهم .. كذبة 
أحمد .. احترم نفسك 
أفا عدنان .. تمد يدك علي 
وهذي السبّه 
صفعه دوّت بركنٍ 
قريبٍ من هل الصفوة 
عراك في بهو فندق 
جمع أجناس مختلفة 
مافيهم أحد وافق أحد ثاني 
على تعريف للمنطق 
خارج صالة الفندق .. شرطيّين 
يقودوا بالحديد اثنين 
ملامحهم تودي .. يم شرق أوسط 
وهيئتهم .. بسيطة أو بعد أبسط 
كانوا أصحاب 
في داخل بهو فندق .. بلد غربي 
في فصل الصيف

----------


## زمان

(دخون)



هو فيه مثلك .. ياللي الحسن ظلك
ليه العطر .. وانتي أنفاسك دخون
وليه الكحل .. وانتي ما غيرك عيون
وليه تفكيرك يكون .. انك تكوني دايم أجمل
انتي أجمل من جمالك .. من دلالك .. من خيالك
ياللي كل أفراح قلبي والحزن
في المسافة بين فرقاك ووصالك
وليه يا القلب الحنون تاخذك فيني الظنون
ضيعت عقلك .. هو في مثلك .. انت ما غيرك عيون
وأنا أحبك .. وإنتي أنفاسك دخون

* * *

ياللي أحبك .. ليه احبك
أو ليه ما أحبك وانتي علمتيني ان الحب كله أسئلة ما تنتهي
وليه أحبك وانتي علمتيني ان الحب لا غدا لمثلك أبد ما ينتهي
ياللي علمتك تكوني في ضعف ضعفك أقوى مني
يا انتي ضحكاتك تغني .. وابتساماتك شعر
يا انتي ضحكتك تغني .. وكل ما شفتك أصر
انك أجمل من جمالك .. من خيالك .. من دلالك
وليه يا القلب الحنون تاخذك فيني الظنون
ضيعت عقلك .. هو في مثلك .. انت ما غيرك عيون
وأنا أحبك .. وإنتي أنفاسك دخون

* * *

على حبك أنا باقفل أبوابي
وبطيوفك أنا بأسقي أهدابي
يا انتي يا انتي أحبابي
صدقي .. صدقي .. صدقي
قلبي لك وحدك .. صدقي
ماقوى على بعدك دقائق .. بس دقائق
يا ظلي .. يا داري يا أجمل أفكاري
تظلميني لو تقولي اني عاشق .. بس عاشق
ياللي وحدك تسمعي صمتي وكلامي
ياللي ضيك أتعب همومي وظلامي
صدقي اللي في قلبي لكي اكبر افكار من القصائد والحكي
تصدقي انك أجمل في عيوني من جمالك من خيالك من دلالك
لا يالقلب الحنون .. لا تاخذك فيني الظنون
ضيعت عقلك .. هو في مثلك .. انت ما غيرك عيون
وأنا أحبك .. وإنتي أنفاسك دخون

----------


## زمان

شبيه الريح
وش باقي من الآلام
والتجريح
وش باقي من الأحلام
وش باقي من الأوهام
غير إني .. ألاقي في هجيرك فيّ
ألاقي في ظلامك ضيّ
وأوقد شمعتي في الريح
شبيه الريح
إذا تسمح بغيب شوي
أبجمع همي الباقي
وادفن صبري الذابل في أوراقي
و برجع لك اذا باقي بنفسك شي

شبية الريح
أنا مقدر أكدر صفوك العاصف
شبية الريح
أنا من لي سوى إحساسك الجارف
بقايا زيف أشواقي
سما أمطار أحداقي
شبيه الريح وش باقي
أبي أعرف
متى تسكن رياحك
وابي أعرف
غرورك هو متى يطلق سراحك
وأبي أعرف
متى تعصف
متى تعطف
متى تنزف جراحك
وأبي أعرف
إذا باقي في بحرك موج أكسر فيه مجدافي
وأبي أعرف
إذا باقي في همك هم ماشالته أكتافي
وأبي أعرف
إذا باقي في هالدنيا حزن مامرني واستوطن أطرافي
وأبي أعرف
إذا باقي من المعجز في هالدنيا
سوى العنقاء
والا الغول
والا خلك الوافي
بقايا زيف أشواقي
سما أمطار أحداقي
شبيه الريح وش باقي ؟!

سنيني يم
وقلبي المركب المتعب وإنت الريح
مجاديفي عذاب وهم
وزادي الوجد والتبريح
وصبري صبر بحّارة 
بغوا في اليم محّارة
غشاهم موج كان من الغضب أغضب
وكانوا للهلاك أقرب
لولا كثّروا التسبيح
شبيه الريح
حبيبي الأصدق الأكذب
عجزت أوصل شواطي طبعك الأعذب
تعبت أنطر في وسط العاصفة
قلب وشعور وعاطفة
تعبت أجمع ألم كل الموادع
في المواني وأحضن أطيافك
تعبت السهد في ليل الشوارع
والثواني تنطر انصافك
تعبت الظلم واجحافك
شبيه الريح
أنا ودي أكدر صفوك العاصف
شبيه الريح
أنا كني نسيت إحساسك الجارف
بقايا زيف أشواقي
سما أمطار أحداقي
شبيه الريح
كيف أسألك : وش باقي ؟
وأنا الباقي من إحساسي
ذرته الريح

----------


## زمان

سألتها .. 
 
ليه البحر ساكن عيونك ؟! 
جاوبتني .. للغرق 
سألتها .. 
ليه السواد اللي في عيونك ؟!
جاوبتني .. للأرق 
سألتها ..
ليه الخدود ؟ 
قالت .. عبق 
سألتها .. 
هي رقتك مثل النسايم والورود ؟!
قالتلي .. لا .. يمكن أرق 
سألتها ..
عن حسنها كنّه يقول : ما للشعر فيني حدود؟!
قالت .. صدق 
سألتها .. 
يا اغلى الأنام .. وش هو الغرام ؟! 
قالتلي .. انك ماتنام .. وأوهام .. وتنتظر شمس اللقا
وماتجي شمس اللقا
مشوار مايعرف وصول .. ولحظة بها كل الفصول 
وقلب واحد يحترق .. وبعض الصدق 
وقتٍ عصيب يتبعه وقتٍ عصيب 
وليل يتعدى الصباح .. 
وجراح تدمى لو تطيب 
وفي الأخير .. 
خل عن خل افترق 
في الأخير .. كل النهايات الفراق 
مافي فرص .. 
مافي نهايات بلقا .. إلا بخيالات القصص 
سألتها .. 
كيف الوفا ؟! 
قالت ... كفى ..
النور من ضيي اختفى 
والليل في عيوني غفى 
اترك كثير الأسئلة .. 
واسأل عن عيوني وكفى
اسألني .. ليه البحر ساكن عيونك .. 
ليه السواد اللي في عيونك 
سألتها .. 
جاوبتني .. للغرق .. للأرق 
سألتها عن حسنها كنه يقول : ما للألم فيني حدود ؟!
قالت .. صدق

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووور اخوي (زمان)*


*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف صحه وعافيه*


*بانتظار جديدك*


*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## زمان

سيّد جروحي شمس عمري وظلي ......................البعد طوّل والخطأ منك واضح 

إذا غرورك يمنعك تعتذر لي ...........................تعال جنبي وابتسم لي واسامح 
تدري أحبّك لكن الموت ذلّي ...........................أدوس أنا قلبي لو الشوق جامح 
الله عطاك الحظ وأصبحت خلّي.......................والله عطانياك طاغى ملامح 
سألتني يا ياسميني ... وفُلي ...........................ياكيف يشفى الورد والشوك جارح 
مثل العيون إللي لها كل كلّي......................... زايد حلاها لكن الدمع مالح 
وش تنتظر يكفي دلال وتغلّي ........................الوقت ماهو للوصل دوم سانح 
مادمت ترحالك ومادمت حلّي .......................إن صرت أنا خسران ماصرت رابح 
لا تعطي الفرصة لعذالنا إللي........................ لكل ماهو يهدم الحب طامح 
مالك صبر عني ومالي تسلّي....... ................والوقت خيل صوب الآجال رامح 
سيّد جروحي شمس عمري وظلّي.................... الحب بعد وقرب .. مخطي وصافح 
إذا غرورك يمنعك تعتذرلي ..........................لا تعتذرلي قول اسمي وأسامح

----------


## زمان

مساء الخير .. والإحساس والطيبة ..........مساءٍ .. مايليق إلا بأحبابي
مساءٍ غير غصن لطير يحكي به ...........عن إللي مسكنه جفني وأهدابي
هلا باللي أحبه كثر تعذيبه ...................وكثر ماهو يغيب وكثر ترحابي
حبيبي هو ولو ماقصّر الغيبة ...............ولو عن بسمتي قد طوّل غيابي
أعرفه زين وعيتني أساليبه .................عدوّي يوم .. ويوم أقرب من اصحابي
ملكني بين ترغيبه وترهيبه ..................يفارقني وهو واقف على بابي
به الصادق به الغارق بأكاذيبه ..............يبي بعدي .. ودمعه بلل ثيابي
به القسوة .. به الرقة .. به الهيبه ..........به الضعف القوي به نشوة اغضابي
هلا باللي يصيب العطر بالريبة ............يقول العطر .. أنا زايل ويبقابي
هلا باللي يقول الورد وش لي به .........من المهدى ؟ .. أنا او هو لأطيابي
هلا باللي عجزت ألقى عذاريبه ............هلا باللي تحبه .. كل أسبابي
مساءٍ فاق كل الشعر ترحيبه ................بجيّة من سكن جفني وأهدابي
مساءٍ فاض بالإحساس والطيبة ..............مساءٍ .. مايليق إلا بأحبابي

----------


## زمان

يسعد صباحك .. يا حبيبي 
حالي طيب 
كل شي مثل اللي كان 
المدامع .. والمواجع .. 
والأمان اللي اختفى لحظة غيابك 
والليالي اللي مضت .. مثل الليالي اللي مضت 
الهم عازف .... والدمع نازف .. 
والعمر في غيبتك حاير وخايف 
حتى جراحك وسط قلبي مثل ماهي 
وفي شفاهي باقيٍ نفس الكلام اللي بقى .. آخر لقا 
مثل منتَ يا حبيب الروح شايف 
كل شي مثل اللي كان 
وحالي طيب 
يسعد صباحك .. يا حبيبي 

هذا إنت 
كل ما ضاقت بي الدنيا تغيب ... 
وكل ما ضاقت بك الدنيا تجيني 
هذا إنت 
ان كساك الهم صرت أوفى حبيب 
وان نساك الهم تتباهى بـ أنيني 
مثل منت .. دايم تجي فـ وقتك حبيبي 
بعد ما وقتك يروح 
يا آخر دموعي وشجوني .. 
وأول إحساسي جروح 
ما بقالي من عذابي يا حبيبي .. إلا إنت 
وهذا إنت يا حبيب الروح شايف .. 
كل شي مثل اللي كان 
وحالي طيب 
يسعد صباحك .. يا حبيبي 

هذا ضيّ الصبح .. أو هو بعض نورك ؟!
هذا همس الورد .. او دافي شعورك ؟!
منهو مثلك في غرورك ؟!
جيت متأكد بسامح .. 
راسم الطيبة ملامح 
ماهو بدري !! .. 
إنت تدري 
ما قتلني غيابك أكثر من حضورك 
ايه كان العمر داكن .. 
ايه كان الهم ساكن .. وقتي بعدك 
بس أنا يا ضيّ عمري .. 
كنت عودت الأماكن تألف بعادك وصدك 
ياللي ما يرضيني ضعفك .. 
ما ادري انثر فوق كتفك أغلى دمعي .. أو أردك

----------


## زمان

المسـّمى 


حسبي اللي انزل التوبة وعماكيف نحمل كلنا نفس المسمى سيف قاطع في الوغى يغشى المنايامثل سيف ظل في غمدة ولما حل وقت الغنم خذ مما يريدهوسيفنا القاطع بقا له ما يرمى حسبي الله كيف كنا كيف صرناالاعادي تفوقنا كيفٍ وكمى وش يضر اللي كرهنا لو كرهناوش يفيد اللي نحبه حب جما هو بقابه ضي واهي نهتديبههو بقابه خطب داهي ما المى يا مدور خير والشر متزاحمعزتيلك ابرة هو وسط يمى لا تنادي وش تنادي من تنادي ؟كيف يوحي الصوت منهو كان اصمى يرحم الله وقت كان الخير شاملما ترك من ورث يؤكل اكل لما مير من يرجي من الانذال حاجةيستحق الخزي ويسام ويذمى ومن سعى بمعروف مع سقط الاراذلخاب في المسعى وزاد الغم غمى ايه ياوقت الرزايا والبلاياوقت شح الجود والبخل استعمى من يقيسك بالدقايق والثوانيالعقارب ؟! وافق الاسم المسمى

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلموووووووووووووو اخي زماااااان على المجهووووووود الطيب* 



*وكل عام وانت بخير وسعاده*

----------


## بسـ ورديه كوتـه

:embarrest:  تسلم زمااااااااان والله انك متعب روحك بس والله تسلممممم والله يخليك لناوانشاء الله صير شاعر كبير :embarrest:

----------


## نور الولاية

عذرنا على التااخير لكن تحيرت افكااري
وضاااااااااااااااااااعت حروووفي 
فماااذا سااكتب لملك الابداع
أحسنت بلفعل مجهود تستحق عليه التميز يا الغالي

----------


## احلى ليل

تسلم زماااااااااااااااااااان على هالجهد
والله اني اووووووووووووووت في الشعر
بس الحين عندي امتحانات ما بقدر اقراهم بس حفظتهم

----------


## همسات وله

احسنت اخي ومان 
ابحرنا بعيدا مع شاعر ملك كل المشاعر 
والهب القلب الوحيد وصار بالحب شاعر 
وجادت كلماته في حنايا القلب مشاعر 
وامطرت في سماء المحبين غيث المشاعر 

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي زمان 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## حبي حيدري

يعطيك العافية اخوي على مشاركتك الحلوة نترقب منك قصائد حامد زيد لاتطول

----------


## كبرياء

*يـــــــــــــــــعطيكـ ألف عــــــــــــــااافيهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## الرعب الصامت

يزاك الله ألف خير

----------

